# Exporting frogs from the US to the UK?



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Has anyone ever gone through this process? I've been asked to supply some frogs not readily available in the UK for a friend working with the BBC. While I'm not necessarily inclined to jump through hoops to make this happen (I can only imagine the red tape) I figured it might be useful to at least learn what it would involve.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well from what i know you are gonna need an export license and yoru friend is gonna need an import one, not to mention the CITES paper work i am sure you are gonna have to file.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I looked into this heavenly when a former moderator wanted to sell me some frogs. Here are is a link that may help.

Permits - Import and Export


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You'll need to complete and submit this form http://www.fws.gov/forms/3-200-24.pdf, and get a export permit, you will have to make arrangements for the frogs to be shipped out of one of the export ports (examples are New York, Miami) as the package will need to be checked by USF&W as well as customs. A value for customs will have to be declared and depending on the value assigned, you may need a broker to assist it through customs. 

That is what I remember from what work has to go through to export animals. 

Ed


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks all. Hopefully, it won't come to that and the frogs can be secured in the UK.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ray, I think Shawn went through this process recently. He may even have things in place enough to handle the shipment for you.


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

its not difficult. just time consuming and pricey. If you need CITES docs, that takes even longer and depending on the genus you will need to register with CITES as a breeder of that genus.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

In my opinion it`s definitely not worth it for 1 shipment of multiple species. You need hatch dates for everything. Cites is backed up. It took over 4 months for my last papers and I had to get my congressman to threaten a congressional hearing because of the delay, and that was my second shipment.
$100 for an export permit, $100 for the cites application, $220 for an inspection and you have to get a broker for $2k or over, for which costs can vary. You may not be able to get them to accept Mantellas in the UK. Then there is shipping costs.
Good luck trying to get a hold of anyone on the phone for any help in filling out the paperwork.

And after you go thru all that they may not even allow the species to be exported. So then your out $200 + time for nothing.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Aaron, how did you guess Mantellas.... .


----------



## sy1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Has your friend explored every avenue within the uk? id be surprised if the species they need is not kept somewhere around the country


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Sy1 - this thread is 2.5+ years old!

s


sy1 said:


> Has your friend explored every avenue within the uk? id be surprised if the species they need is not kept somewhere around the country


----------



## sy1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hahahahaha, shows how much attention I pay! Cheers for that


----------

